# Clippers could win 60 games if they did not trade Okafor for Livingston?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

To me, they are like Sonics last season.

Cassell is the reason Clippers win, Cassell stats: 16 pts, 8 assts and 5 rebs.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

and of course elton brands 23 and 10 dont really help :eek8:


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> and of course elton brands 23 and 10 dont really help :eek8:



Haha.

Brand > Cassel

Cassel and Maggette are helping out, but Brand is the main reason for their success.

Maybe I'm an idiot, but what does Okafor have to do with this?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Livingston is good and just needs time to develop... Cassell isnt going to be around forever


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Cassell is a huge part of their success. He is doing what he did in 03-04 with the Timberwolves. Cassell is a really good sidekick when he is actually concerned about basketball. 

Needless to say that Elton Brand is balling. He looks better than ever right now, and he has done some stuff that has just amazed me this season. In the Lakers game, in the 4th quarter, a Laker player was driving baseline and Brand pinned the shot on the board. It was the most impressive block I've ever seen him make. On top of that, he got the ball on the other end and finished with the little shot just behind the free throw line that he has been hitting so well this year. 

Brand looks like he is in really good shape. Amazing athleticism on top of being very strong. Last year I thought he was a step slow, and he was, because he was injured in the offseason and could only do weight training. That's why he was so big last year. This offseason he had no injury, so he worked on getting in the best shape possible.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

LameR said:


> Maybe I'm an idiot, but what does Okafor have to do with this?


I'm pretty sure he's referring to us trading our #2 pick for Charlotte's #4 pick, in essence trading Okafor for Livingston. But when/IF Livingston gets healthy, we won't be regretting that decision for long, methinks.


----------



## Bone Crusher (Jan 1, 2005)

RhettO said:


> I'm pretty sure he's referring to us trading our #2 pick for Charlotte's #4 pick, in essence trading Okafor for Livingston. But when/IF Livingston gets healthy, we won't be regretting that decision for long, methinks.


Shaun Livingston has missed a total of 62 out of a possible 92 games. Believe me, the guy doesn't have the body to be successful in the NBA and will constantly be injured. Passing up on Okafor or even Gordon, Igoudala, or Deng was a huge mistake.


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

RhettO said:


> I'm pretty sure he's referring to us trading our #2 pick for Charlotte's #4 pick, in essence trading Okafor for Livingston. But when/IF Livingston gets healthy, we won't be regretting that decision for long, methinks.


hes good, and no one will regret it picking him, IF he stays healthy.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

They really didnt need another PF though, they have Elton Brand who should be an allstar player.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Bone Crusher said:


> Shaun Livingston has missed a total of 62 out of a possible 92 games. Believe me, the guy doesn't have the body to be successful in the NBA and will constantly be injured. Passing up on Okafor or even Gordon, Igoudala, or Deng was a huge mistake.



Haha believe you. You don't know jack. Once Liv gets back he's going to be the reason this team wins 60 games.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

RhettO said:


> I'm pretty sure he's referring to us trading our #2 pick for Charlotte's #4 pick, in essence trading Okafor for Livingston. But when/IF Livingston gets healthy, we won't be regretting that decision for long, methinks.


Exactly, specially because how Cassell already say he have probably two more yrs in this league, and Hes done. But Shaun will be there ready to step up.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Then we wouldnt have had Chalmers. And he might have added more incentive for the T-Wolves to trade Cassell. But probably not but Livingston is much better for the future of this team than Okafor because of the old back court.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Okafor would have trouble getting playing time on the Clipper team. I dont think dunleavvy would be starting okafor at PF and brand at Center... Thats not to say okafor isnt a good player, its just that he plays a position that isnt of need. 

Clippers did fine picking shaun. None of the other players AT THE TIME warranted a pick. 

I think the real flub of that draft was the 2nd round pick. Remember, we got an extra 2 picks from charlotte. One was daniel ewing i think, strange pick at the time, but might not end up being a bad selection. The one that killed us though was getting chalmers last year when there were plenty of other more deserving players. Remember, at the TIME last year, shaun was the right pick...but, at the TIME last year, in RETROSPECT now, no matter how you look at it, chalmers was a terrible pick in the second round last year. 

Picking up ariza, duhon, or even a ha seung jin (instead of having to pay n'diyaye 750K last year), would have made the okafor/livingston trade look a lot better.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah the second round pick is what pissed people off. I wanted us to draft Ariza but no we take a giant reach on Chalmers who may not have been drafted at all.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Funny thing is, the clipps usually seem to go for the duke guy, but in this case they didnt go for duhon.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Regardless of what happened in the past, I still see the Clippers winning a ton of games this year.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Clippers have a power forward that is better than howard or okafor. That's why the pick was useless to us, and let's be honest, this thread is by ballscientist (aka total nonsense)

Maybe they'll be better in the future, but brand is a bonafide top tier PF right now, no what-ifs or potential involved. 

The only player the clippers could have maybe chosen instead of livingston was Gordon.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

leidout said:


> Clippers have a power forward that is better than howard or okafor. That's why the pick was useless to us, and let's be honest, this thread is by ballscientist (aka total nonsense)


True, and whats up with him never responding to his own posts? I hate that crap.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

This is a stupid *** thread. Livi will be a superstar. Lets not forget this is only his second year who has had some bad luck with injuries. There is no need for Okafor, we have some guy named Brand.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

well, 

i saw Mr. Livingston hahaha

play games last year and i mean, yea he dished out the rock nicely.....


got open shots for the team, ....but i noticed his shooting wasnt so good.....


and this whole him being great in the future.....


why so??

who exactly do the Clippers think he is gonna be, they are really high on him...


im not knocking him... i like him of course he is a Clipper but....

i really dont know .....can someone fill me in i havent since sparks of greatness, am i missing

something?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> Clippers have a power forward that is better than howard or okafor. That's why the pick was useless to us, and let's be honest, this thread is by ballscientist (aka total nonsense)
> 
> Maybe they'll be better in the future, but brand is a bonafide top tier PF right now, no what-ifs or potential involved.
> 
> The only player the clippers could have maybe chosen instead of livingston was Gordon.


 Gordon? all he can do is score, but me, i would've rather had Devin Harris, Igoudala, J. Smith or Telfair if we were to pass up on Livvy


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

This is a stupid argument. If the clippers would have drafted okafor he would be sitting next to Wilcox on the bench. Livingston was a better choice because they needed a point guard at that time. Remember we didn't have Cassell last year and although I kind of agree with el marro that shaun didn't show nothing expectacular last year, I still believed it was a better choice. Now, to answer his question. I heard every player in the organization say that he possesses great talent. They all say basically the same thing, that is that he is going to be a star in this league for years to come. I don't ever remember players in this team saying that about any other rookie player before.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Gordon? all he can do is score, but me, i would've rather had Devin Harris, Igoudala, J. Smith or Telfair if we were to pass up on Livvy


Yeah, but Gordon was a college player who could produce right away. Even in the injury free scenario, Livingston wasn't expected to play starting minutes until a year or two down the line. 

I'm just saying, at the time of the draft, i wanted them to get someone who could help out right away, like Gordon did for the bulls last year. But yeah, Livingston is obviously better in the long term if he can play at least 60 games a year.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

RhettO said:


> I'm pretty sure he's referring to us trading our #2 pick for Charlotte's #4 pick, in essence trading Okafor for Livingston. But when/IF Livingston gets healthy, we won't be regretting that decision for long, methinks.



not trying to bring this topic back up but the honest stat was Orlando had a deal with Charlotte that Orlando would take Dwight Howard and not Emeka Okafor since the Bobcats wanted Meka. Reason they made this "deal" was so the Bobcats would not mess up the T-Mac trade during their expansion draft. If that wasn't the case, Emeka Okafor would have been in Orlando and Howard a Bobcat. That being said, Clippers would have drafted Livingston at #2 anyway. Dunleavy and Baylor loved him. Reason they traded down was because Bobcats were afraid that Bulls might take Meka, and Clippers thought it was too high, so they swapped making it work for both teams.


----------



## clippers2playoffs (Aug 22, 2005)

im just curious to see him play, i have only seen him in spurts, man is he skiny lol


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm a big fan of Livingston and if he stays healthy (which is a serious concern), IMO, he will be a very, very good point guard. Having him back will give Cassell more rest and save his legs for the stretch run, and even the playoffs.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i think with Big Z out of the lineup, we are gonna need to get reinforcements 

or something we really need his offensive presence and defensive....

and i mean Livingston probably wont even play all season knowing the Clippers luck with

injuries 

but....

WE NEED TO DO SOMETHING.....cuz Pheonix has won 5 in a row......

Golden State too.....and i dont think the Kings will be in the cellar with the Lakers for long

its gonna be tough but im hoping we can stay amongst the top in our Division....


we just need to win Games 

simple as that...and keep playing how we played earlier in the season....

WATCHOUT FOR THE OTHER TEAMS

we beat the Warriors so ..... :banana: 

i dont know about Pheonix ...hmmm


----------

